# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Rượu dân tộc Cuội - Nhà hàng ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Một biển tên không quá hoành tráng, chỉ với logo hình một chú Cuội đang cười ngộ nghĩnh và cái tên độc đáo, cũng đủ khiến cho những thực khách đi đường tò mò dừng chân ghé vào nhà hàng. 


Bên trong nhà hàng được thiết kế đậm chất Việt quê. Với giếng nước gốc đa, gáo nước bằng vỏ dừa, một chiếc lu, những viên gạch bát… và các bàn ăn thấp với những tấm đệm ngồi bằng cói, khiến cho nơi đây trở nên thật thân quen và gợi cho thực khách nhớ về một miền quê trong ký ức. 


Các món ăn tại Rượu dân tộc Cuội được chế biến theo đúng cách cổ truyền, đặc biệt là các món om mang đậm nét Nam bộ, các món nhậu và các loại lẩu mới lạ như lẩu tủy bò ngẩu pín, lẩu lươn khô, lẩu cá chép nấu riêu… là những món mà bạn đừng nên bỏ qua khi ghé thăm nơi đây. 

Đặc biệt hơn cả, nhà hàng có một menu các loại rượu dân tộc độc đáo, vừa ngon vừa bổ dưỡng như: rượu tiên tửu, hồi xuân, nếp cái hoa vàng, sán lùng, táo mèo, rượu anh hùng, chân dương, minh mạng… chắc chắn sẽ khiến bạn hài lòng.

Ðịa chỉ	110 A5 Giảng Võ, Ba Đình, Hà Nội.

Ðiện thoại	(04) 2432696

Ðịa chỉ E-mail	minh.daotrong@gmail.com

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Rượu dân tộc Cuội_

_Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội - cac nha hang o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## khoan_gieng

rượu dân tộc thì papa mình thích lắm  :cuoi1:

----------


## lunas2

có rượu cần k ta

----------


## dongdat

Chưa uống rượu bao giờ  :cuoi1: 
Khi nào uống thử nghe nói là bổ lắm  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## dung89

Sao không post các món ăn xem ngon ko nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------

